# alarm/cellphone antennas?? help!



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

not 100% this is the best place to post it, but there is no alarm forum, and this is the closest to electronics i could find

i'm getting (for christmas) the hardwire car kit for my nextel (i730, for reference)
http://nextelonline.nextel.com/NASApp/onlinestore/Action/ViewAccessoryByPhoneAction?phoneSKU=I730R
5th and 6th down on the list. (before you say "oh pricey, blah blah blah", it's already ordered, and i paid a LOT less than that)
according to that, you need an external antenna (i dont see why the antenna built into the phone wouldnt work? but i'm taking their words for it at the moment)
what kind of antenna do i need? the only ones nextel lists are those goofy ass roof/glass mount antenna's that look like the CB antennas from a police car. can i use a standard alarm antenna (2 wires, one transmits, one recieves?)
(by alarm antenna, i mean one that looks kinda like this
,,,,,,_______
----|______|----- (pretend commas aren't there, i had to use them as space savers)

they're like small black boxes, one stiff wire sticking out ~3 inches out of each side (i know my XE's stock alarm has it, most other nissans prob do as well)

these antennas arent cheap enough that i want to buy a couple different kinds and just test them out. 

does anyone else have their cellphone hardwired into their car?
(before anyone says anything, i'll have this phone for 2 years, and all i'd need to change phones would be a new cradle, the base kit is the same regardless)

if you don't know, don't guess. i need solid answers here.

thanks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

According to the manufacturer, my car phone is attached to the radio's antenna. Putting a phone in the cradle and dialing it would trigger the radio to turn on and switch to telephone,activate the speakerphone system(using stock speakers) and extend the radio's power antenna.










You could try using your stock antenna


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Exalta said:


> According to the manufacturer, my car phone is attached to the radio's antenna. Putting a phone in the cradle and dialing it would trigger the radio to turn on and switch to telephone,activate the speakerphone system(using stock speakers) and extend the radio's power antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not a bad idea, i dont listen to much FM anyways. i need to know if the OnStar short antenna i ordered will work for that though (im getting rid of the stock ~2foot antenna, and going with a 5inch OnStar antenna instead)

you're system is also stock. this doesnt wire into the radio at all. it has its own seperate, small speaker. i found out that link doesnt work.
go to www.nextel.com -> accessories -> bottom of page, browse by phone, i730 -> then 5th and 6th down on that page


----------

